# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Virtualisation > [SOLVED] unable to uninstall Virtualbox

## fidelandche

Hi all,

I installed VirtualBox from Oracles site, had a play with AmigaOS 4.1, however did not find AmgiaOS much good, so I want to remove Virtualbox as I will not use it again, when I have tried the following code from virtualbox;



```
sudo ./VirtualBox.run uninstall
```



```
./VirtualBox.run uninstall
```



```
/opt/VirtualBox/uninstall.sh
```

I am unable to uninstall virtualbox, here is the output from the terminal on those codes,

andyandmillie@andyandmillie-Satellite-L300:~$ sudo ./VirtualBox.run uninstall
[sudo] password for andyandmillie: 
sudo: ./VirtualBox.run: command not found
andyandmillie@andyandmillie-Satellite-L300:~$ ./VirtualBox.run uninstall
bash: ./VirtualBox.run: No such file or directory
andyandmillie@andyandmillie-Satellite-L300:~$ /opt/VirtualBox/uninstall.sh
bash: /opt/VirtualBox/uninstall.sh: No such file or directory
andyandmillie@andyandmillie-Satellite-L300:~$ 


Any ideas?

----------


## CharlesA

That is only to uninstall the guest additions.

You'd just need to purge virtualbox to remove it.



```
sudo apt-get purge virtualbox-4.1
```

----------


## rburkartjo

note as easy as it looks note error message


Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
The following packages will be REMOVED:
  virtualbox-4.1*
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
After this operation, 126 MB disk space will be freed.
Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
(Reading database ... 267289 files and directories currently installed.)
Removing virtualbox-4.1 ...
dpkg: error processing virtualbox-4.1 (--purge):
 subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
Processing triggers for python-central ...
Errors were encountered while processing:
 virtualbox-4.1
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
ray@ray-GC660AA-ABA-SR5123WM:~$

----------


## CharlesA

> note as easy as it looks note error message
> 
> 
> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
> The following packages will be REMOVED:
>   virtualbox-4.1*
> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
> After this operation, 126 MB disk space will be freed.
> Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
> ...


Glad you found a fix to your problem.  :Smile: 

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1994697

Wonder why the kernel modules didn't unload automagically..

----------

